# Why do these does have to be stingy with their babies!?!



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello all,
Just want to vent a little. I have a boer doe that is at day 151 and no obvious signs of imminent kidding are available. She was bred In March on the 28th and 29th and that was it. She is huge, she looks miserable, and she is eating and eating and eating.  Her belly hasn't dropped and her udder isn't hard yet although it is quite filled out. There has been very very little discharge and I think she is just doing this to be difficult.  I am going to try and post some pics, ya'll let me know what you think.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding. I bet she will go soon.


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, I was looking forward to hearing her 'talk' to her tummy, but so far all I have gotten is grunting cause she's too fat to lay down....


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

I am always excited to see how many come out... What does anyone think?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mel_bus said:


> Thanks, I was looking forward to hearing her 'talk' to her tummy, but so far all I have gotten is grunting cause she's too fat to lay down....


Only one has ever talked to her babies here. And only one time before kidding.
Your doe's tail ligs look gone. Look for shiny udder, it wont be long now.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol I get this way too. I walk amongst em when they are getting close trying to bribe em to "Show me da babies"


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

day 152, I am sure she is getting closer. I mean she can't just keep it in there forever, right?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's so cute! and she looks HUGE!! yes...they have to come out at some point. probably when you're at a dr's apt or the store or the hair salon.....


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, this girl lives to keep me waiting. Day 153 and still no sign of labor. Logs are still in tight and she just eats and eats on her hay all the time. ;-) I bet she just as ready to be done as I am excited to see her babies though....


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Oops! Ligs not logs...


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, we are at day 154 now. Still no baby. She just keeps on eating and eating and standing and laying.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lord. some like to make you wait, don't they.

you're sure there are babies in there? she's not just tricking you for fun, is she? b/c that would be a bad goat!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I assume it is goat babies, but I suppose she could have been abducted and it's alien babies.... Maybe they take longer to develop?.... (Just kidding). Still, no babies yet. I left the house for the first time today (since Monday) and was sure we would have babies when we got home, but nope... I think I might possibly be seeing light contractions tonight though... Her belly has definitely dropped...


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

You might want to think about inducing her if she goes too long. 

I hope she has triplets doelings for you!  I also noticed she was bred the same day my Nubian FF kidded with trips. I got two girls and a boy, so maybe the good luck will spread to you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oohhhh!!!! hopefully goat babies will come soon. we don't want alien babies.....although, you could get really rich off those.....


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Just look at her... Guess last night they weren't real contractions... Just stretching out...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks like a bus! looking very comfortable though. udder is getting large, so hopefully soon!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

*Doe Code of Honor*
​
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.
Author unknown
LOL So true.
Hoping she has some healthy kids.


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

;-). Almost sounds like a goat wrote it, but for the lack of maaaaaaa's.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... still waiting  What did you do to make her make you wait so long?


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I got too excited... . But she definitely has some discharge today...


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She looks ready to pop at any moment! I am excited for you.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I had a doe drop a 13lber and 14lber on day 157 this year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm loving that udder she has! Is she registered? Do you what bloodlines she has?

Shouldn't be too long! All my does when over this year though, and all had bucks, only 2 had a buck and a doe. 
Thinking pink!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm loving that udder she has! Is she registered? Do you what bloodlines she has?
> 
> Shouldn't be too long! All my does when over this year though, and all had bucks, only 2 had a buck and a doe.
> Thinking pink!


Her udder is HUGE! She was a rescue so I have no idea of her bloodlines or history.... She can't possibly go too much longer, her logs are mush now and her udder is even bigger than this morning...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that udder is really huge. maybe there are quads in there!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

I will let you know . As soon as she lets me know...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Rats! I was hoping you knew some bloodlines on her! I NEED that kind of an udder on 2 of my boers 

Really nice udder though, can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Good trim job. I do the same for kidding


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Geez, her udder is huge and rather well-atached for a boer doe. Lucky you! 

Any baby updates?


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, she's uncomfortable, tired, and trying to find a way to lay down and not be right on too of that giant udder... But not a lot of action otherwise. Just chewing the ol' cud.. And trying to doze off.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

I bet a dollar she has them tomorrow, Sunday!  My angora was holding out like this. That Sun, she slowed her eating down and was acting different with some light contractions spaced far apart. Then Mon, didn't eat and had them when I ate my lunch. The 20 minutes I was gone! Sneaky. I go back outside and hear little baby goat cries.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Any babies yet?


 Uhh, Sarah you even replied to the thread made about the babies being born!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/finally-153177/index2.html#post1476544
The link


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Uhh, Sarah you even replied to the thread made about the babies being born!
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/finally-153177/index2.html#post1476544
> The link


Haha oh wow, didn't even realize that was the same... Whoops haha


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, we got home from church and they were still drying off... I posted in the birth announcements pics of both babies, one doeling and one buckling... Knew she was just waiting for us to go to church....


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know what coloring I was expecting, but it sure wasn't all those spots!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! I saw the pic on the other thread, and they are adorable. That coloring is a nice surprise!


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay! I win! It was Sunday and didn't lose my dollar. Congrats


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

phydough said:


> Yay! I win! It was Sunday and didn't lose my dollar. Congrats


Yep, you were right!


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Last year, I took a bunch of pics of my pregnant does as their bodies changed. I used the pics I took of the back/hips the day before kidding as a reference for this year. As i got antsy and anxious, I'd pull out the pics and compare. You have some great pics to use for comparision next time around


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

That was sort of the plan. I figured that we always think of needing photos afterwards of these types of things. I have a boxer who is set for having puppies in the next two weeks and I will be doing the same thing with her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So happy. she was waiting for you to leave!


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Mel_bus - Yes, I usually think of it after the fact too. Great plan. I love puppies! Boxers are very sweet dogs. I can just imagine a house full of cute little boxer baby faces running around!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

I know, I love boxers too, they have such squishy faces... Can't wait for her litter to appear! We have a flashy fawn and a plain reverse brindle, so I am anxious again to see what colors are present.


----------

